# Red Neck Cooler



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

I purchased the five gallon bucket along with a sheet of Styrofoam and it was a dismal mess last year. The foam strips kept floating up to the top of the container. I just went on Home Depo's site and got the ready made container that fits inside the five gallon bucket. I have the fan already. Anyone else have good luck with it cooling the coop down some 20 degrees like it advertizes? It's a DIY project. It is hot and still here right now and staying up to 75-80 degrees up to 10:00 at night. I have a fan in the coop right now but it is hot and muggy. Let me know if yours works.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I tried something similar in TN. I was not impressed. I considered one that had copper piping wound around the front of a fan with a small aquarium pump moving water through the piping which the moving air cooled. But then I got the misters instead.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

My coop in wood inclosed so no mister for us. I remember the old burlap bag full of water people put over their radiator to cool the car on hot days. I hung a wet towel from the roof of the coop to hang in front of the fan and it worked for a while. I have a 4X8 coop. Hopefully the cooler will help a little. I will let you know.


----------

